# You know you've been on [insert diet] or [insert workout program] too long when.



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm not sure about the rest of you, but I've noticed a few things I do very differently now that I've been dieting for a long time, and I thought it may be fun to compare and contrast the various behaviors. 


For low carb: 

- When doing a refeed and you think to yourself, "man I'm craving white rice and oatmeal" 

- When you seriously question whether or not you should skip the salad because it has corn in it. 

- When you know what temperature your kitchen is based on how solid your coconut oil is. 

- When you find yourself using the line "Sorry, but I'm a diabetic and gluten intolerant" more than 3 times per week to avoid having to explain yourself. 

- When you find yourself frying bacon in a mix of duck fat and butter.

- When you think nutrition labels need to get rid of the "recommended serving size" or change it to "whole fucking package"


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

You know you've been doing stronglifts 5x5 too long when you come to a point where you do the squats at the beginning of the workout and then are too spent even consider doing 5x5 benches and bent over rows. :laughing: Maybe i should start doing cardio.


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

DiamondDays said:


> You know you've been doing stronglifts 5x5 too long when you come to a point where you do the squats at the beginning of the workout and then are too spent even consider doing 5x5 benches and bent over rows. :laughing: Maybe i should start doing cardio.


 Maybe someone should consider longer rests between sets. But yeah, squats every workout gets painful at a stage.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

Scelerat said:


> Maybe someone should consider longer rests between sets. But yeah, squats every workout gets painful at a stage.


Yes, that too. I'm squatting 230lbs now for 5x5. Only on perfect days do i have the stamina to actually give the other movements the focus they really need. Thusly i am making poor progress in them. Going to change over to wendlers 5/3/1 soon.


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

DiamondDays said:


> Yes, that too. I'm squatting 230lbs now for 5x5. Only on perfect days do i have the stamina to actually give the other movements the focus they really need. Thusly i am making poor progress in them. Going to change over to wendlers 5/3/1 soon.


You could just continue with SL but do 3x5.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

Scelerat said:


> You could just continue with SL but do 3x5.


True, but i want to be able to focus more on the other lifts anyway. Not that i'm "content" with my squat, but if i take the long view and do wendlers program for a year i'll be squatting 160kgs for reps in a year, and to be honest i am in no hurry.

SL might take me there faster, but it will be at the expense of the other lifts.


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

_You know you've been on the foodless diet too long when you die._


----------



## niffer (Dec 28, 2011)

You know you've been sane for too long when you feel that a lot of people are overly obsessed with fitness/nutrition


----------



## Cher Zee (Feb 15, 2012)

When the person across from you starts slowly turning into a turkey leg - a la a Bugs Bunny cartoon. 

Meat O Vision - Television Tropes & Idioms


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

niffer said:


> You know you've been sane for too long when you feel that a lot of people are overly obsessed with fitness/nutrition


You know you're secretly ashamed when you feel the need to make sarcastic remarks on the internet to people who actually take an active interest in their health.


----------



## niffer (Dec 28, 2011)

DiamondDays said:


> You know you're secretly ashamed when you feel the need to make sarcastic remarks on the internet to people who actually take an active interest in their health.


Active =/= obsessive


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

You know you've been primal too long when:

You see a commercial about how healthy sugar-covered Cheerios are and you get legitimately confused for a second before remembering the rest of the world is insane.

You use the word "Grok" at least three times a day and expect everyone to know what you're talking about. "Grok didn't do chronic cardio"

Your friends look at you weird when you call your apples and peanut butter snack "junk food" and think you're insane when you say you need to cut back on fruit (after all-- fruit is healthy, right?).

It's physically painful for you to avoid arguing with your not-to-be-argued-with boss when he insists you're kidding yourself if you think bacon is healthy. (I just smiled and thought about how I've kidded 90lbs off myself so far, so I'll just keep kidding myself)

Walking through the bread aisle at the grocery store now makes you nauseous.

You feel really bad for your friends who are eating low-fat granola bars and talking about how hungry they are while trying unsuccessfully to lose weight, but you tried to talk to them about primal and they shot you down, so... oh well.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

Devin87 said:


> You use the word "Grok" at least three times a day and expect everyone to know what you're talking about. "Grok didn't do chronic cardio"


You know you have been a Heinlein fan for too long when you want to strangle all the primal people co-opting Grok.

Also you know you've been on a good diet when you eat whatever foodstuffs you want, loose fat, build muscle and feel great while laughing your ass off at primal and atkins people. 



niffer said:


> Active =/= obsessive


It all depends on what your goals are. Some people have goals that demand obsession.


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

You know you've been a good primal diet when you laugh at the people who "eat whatever they want" but only eat 1,200 cal a day of it and are always hungry while you're stuffing yourself to satisfaction on foods that make you feel full for hours with no blood sugar crash an hour later. You also know you eat whatever foodstuffs you want (80/20 principle-- say what?) and that the vast majority of the time you just don't want to eat the junk that's going to make you feel like crap two hours later.

You also know you're primal when you can recognize the fact that different bodies do best on different diets.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

You know you've been on anykindadiet too long if you are grouchy and nitpicky on the 'interwebz.


----------



## niffer (Dec 28, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> You know you've been on anykindadiet too long if you are grouchy and nitpicky on the 'interwebz.


I'm on a strict diet of sourpuss-flavoured asshole-O's, breakfast, lunch, and dinner.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

Devin87 said:


> You know you've been a good primal diet when you laugh at the people who "eat whatever they want" but only eat 1,200 cal a day of it and are always hungry while you're stuffing yourself to satisfaction on foods that make you feel full for hours with no blood sugar crash an hour later. You also know you eat whatever foodstuffs you want (80/20 principle-- say what?) and that the vast majority of the time you just don't want to eat the junk that's going to make you feel like crap two hours later.
> 
> You also know you're primal when you can recognize the fact that different bodies do best on different diets.


And you can't feel full and satisfied without eating primal?!
I just up my protein intake a lot. What goes with the protein never makes a difference to me in the fullness i feel. Also i do not sugar crash, never have. Then again i've never been big on sugar.

I seriously do not doubt that primal works. My sister eats primal and she is really fitter than ever and she seems to feel great. I am happy for her! But i feel great too, and IDGAF about primal, i just stuff my mouth with what i want and go lift heavy. It works great. If i want to loose some weight i just go on a protein sparing modified fast for a couple of weeks. Now nobody can say they feel hungry on one of those me thinks.


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

You know you've been on an ultra low carb diet for too long when you find yourself thinking "Should I indulge in another spoonful of vanilla quark and half a cup of blueberries or would that put me over my carb limit"


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

DiamondDays said:


> And you can't feel full and satisfied without eating primal?!
> But i feel great too, and IDGAF about primal, i just stuff my mouth with what i want and go lift heavy. It works great.


Works great for your body. Not everyone's body can do that. Many people just don't do well with grains and the "eat whatever you want" philosophy is a recipe for disaster for them. You're lucky. No reason to put down people who aren't as lucky.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

Devin87 said:


> Works great for your body. Not everyone's body can do that. Many people just don't do well with grains and the "eat whatever you want" philosophy is a recipe for disaster for them. You're lucky. No reason to put down people who aren't as lucky.


I wouldn't be able to eat as much grain as i do if it wasn't for the fact that i lift heavy. The secret is lifting.
Many of the people who do well on low carb diets would do equally well on a higher amount of carbs if they went to the gym 3-4 days a week and picked up heavy stuff repeatedly.


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

DiamondDays said:


> I wouldn't be able to eat as much grain as i do if it wasn't for the fact that i lift heavy. The secret is lifting.
> Many of the people who do well on low carb diets would do equally well on a higher amount of carbs if they went to the gym 3-4 days a week and picked up heavy stuff repeatedly.


I noticed that my body just doesn't handle grains that well after doing Carb Nite. Part of the diet is a weekly refeed that's quite grain/white flour heavy and my body just feels "off" for a few days afterwards with bloating etc. I could probably handle a higher amount of carbs, especially on workout days, but I don't really miss them anymore. I have some berries, there are some trace carbs but other than that, I stick under 30g and do ok. 

I do realize that my progress and lifting would probably be a bit better if I wasn't on low-carb and could use not only strategic carbs, but BCAA, Whey and a few other things.


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

You know you've been working out too much when you start thinking about the next step beyond a Tough Mudder because 11 miles through mud & water with 30 or so military style obstacles just doesn't seem like much of a challenge anymore. Tough Mudder - Probably the Toughest Event on the Planet


----------

